# Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2010)

*Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]


----------



## Mr__47 (29. Juli 2010)

*Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Hey Leute!
Bibt es dieses schnucklig weiße Mainboard in dem ersten Bild wirklich? Sieht nämlich heiß aus 
Die weißen PcGH-Lüfter sind klasse, mein Cousin hat ein paar der BeQuiets drin


----------



## passibond (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

@Mr__47:
Das is 'n Sapphire-Board. Frag mich nicht welches ist für AM2+ oder AM3 (wie man aufm Bild sieht)


Greetz,

passibond

EDIT:
Das Board ist das hier. Ist leider für So939.


----------



## C10H15N (19. August 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Erstmal ein Lob zu dem wirklich hochqualitativ lackierten CM-690 weiss. Die geschlossenen Seitenwände sehen ungleich besser aus.....wirklich ein schönes Case. Auch habe ich keinerlei thermischen Probleme (x58/i7-920@3,8Ghz/SSD/GTX 480@800/1600/1950.

Das einzige Problem nennt sich DVD-Brenner schwarz-exakt so einer verschandelt mir die Front. Ihr wisst schon sehr gut-warum das Gehäuse mit Einbauten-aber immer ohne Laufwerk in der Front fotografiert wird. Die Option Beige ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei (Samsung)...bleibt also nur eine silberne Blende oder selbst lackieren.

Leute...ihr habt weisse Lüfter gesettet und ein weisses Netzteil. Da muss es doch am Laufwerk nicht scheitern


----------



## STSLeon (20. August 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Stealthmod ran und fertig ist. Dann wirkt die Front weiterhin wie aus einem Guss


----------



## RaggaMuffin (30. August 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

der weisse riese sieht echt verschärft aus.

wer kam eigentlich auf die idee das ganze in weiß zu gestalten?


----------



## Schabe55 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Die Sachen sind echt klasse!


----------



## Dommerle (5. März 2011)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Da sind echt tolle Produkte dabei!
Weiter so PCGH!


----------



## jobo (9. März 2011)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Hi, wird es das Cougar-NT auch bei anderen Anbietern geben ? Alternateist nicht wirklich günstig und der Versand ist zu teuer.)-:


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. März 2011)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*



jobo schrieb:


> Hi, wird es das Cougar-NT auch bei anderen Anbietern geben ? Alternateist nicht wirklich günstig und der Versand ist zu teuer.)-:



Ja, ich meine bei Mindfactory soll es die Tage auch erhältlich sein und weitere Händler sollten folgen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. März 2011)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Warum ist es eigentlich so Sau schwer weißes PCB herzustellen??? Mit Rot/ Grün/ Schwarz/ Blau/ Braun/ ... funktioniert das doch auch?


----------



## Manny G. (22. März 2011)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Schade das es das Gehauese nicht als abopraemie gibt,sieht wie schon scharf aus...
Waere mir alleine aber zu teuer...


----------



## biohaufen (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Ich wäre mal wieder für einen PCGH-RAM, so wie damals mit dem Mushkin


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Was ist denn beim Trinity-PC schiefgelaufen?
1. Wo ist die SSD? Sollte bei einem Silent-PC Standard sein!
2. Wo ist das Blu-Ray-Laufwerk? Das soll doch nen Entertainment/Multimedia-PC werden, oder?
3.  430 Watt Netzteil?! Für ein APU-System?!
4. Ihr habt in der letzten Ausgabe bewiesen, dass ihr einen 0,1 Sone-PC zu vernünftigen Preis bauen könnt!
Wieso ist der nicht in eurem Angebot?
5. Wieso habt ihr ein so großes Gehäuse gewählt?
6. Was macht den PC, trotz all dieser Macken, so teuer?

Ansonsten sind ja eure PCs nicht schlecht, aber das war wohl nen Schuss in den Ofen!


----------



## GxGamer (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Das Cougar SX 460 gibts noch - bei Hardwareversand.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-...+SX460+PCGH+Limited+Edition,+460+Watt.article

Gibts Cougar eigentlich noch? Von denen hört man gar nix mehr und die Netzteile sind kaum noch zu finden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube Cougar hat inzwischen einen anderen Fokus als Netzteile... schade eigentlich.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Gibts Cougar eigentlich noch? Von denen hört man gar nix mehr und die Netzteile sind kaum noch zu finden.


 
Die neuen Netzteile von Cougar kannst du jedenfalls alle in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Useful (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## the_leon (15. August 2015)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> 4. Ihr habt in der letzten Ausgabe bewiesen, dass ihr einen 0,1 Sone-PC zu vernünftigen Preis bauen könnt! Wieso ist der nicht in eurem Angebot?



das war ne werbung von beQuiet!, kein PCGH Pc


----------



## bastian123f (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Super Produkte. Hatte auch schon den Lüfter von BeQuiet. Musste ihn aber leider wegen einem neuen Gehäuse aufgeben.


----------



## kmf (28. August 2017)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

Tue mal diesen alten Thread rauskramen - schade eigentlich, dass bei Einzelkomponenten zu selten was neues hinzukommt, obwohl diese Artikel doch immer recht schnell ausverkauft waren. Wurde das bewußt einschlafen gelassen oder, was ich mir eigentlich eher vorstellen könnte - es ist sehr schwierig die Hersteller für im Prinzip viel zu geringe Stückzahlen für Sonderditionen zu überzeugen.

Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass z.B. eine 500GB Samsung 960 EVO M.2 NVMe als PCGH-Sonderedition zum unschlagbaren Preis von 189€ ein absoluter Super-Duper-Renner werden würde.

Ha, ich würde direkt 2 Stück ordern.


----------



## BikeRider (7. September 2017)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*

*@ PCGH:
*Wie wäre es mal wieder mit nem AMD-PCGH-PC?
- Ryzen 7 1800X
- Vega 64
- 32 Gibyte Ram
- 1 TByte SSD und 3 TByte HDD
- Silent Komponenten
- pci-e Soundkarte
- BluRay Brenner 
- Wenn Win 10, dann bitte min. Pro

Ich möchte meinen PCGH-PC (X6 1090T) in Rente schicken und durch einen neuen PCGH-PC ersetzen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. September 2017)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*



BikeRider schrieb:


> *@ PCGH:
> *Wie wäre es mal wieder mit nem AMD-PCGH-PC?
> - Ryzen 7 1800X
> - Vega 64
> ...




Ich schlage das mal im nächsten PCGH-PC-Planungs-Meeting allen Redakteuren vor


----------



## BikeRider (8. September 2017)

*AW: Alle PCGH-Produkte im Überblick (PCs, Kühler, Aufrüstkits etc.) [Anzeige]*


Mein Geld würdet Ihr jedenfalls dafür bekommen.


----------



## Waupee (19. Juli 2020)

Kein R9 3900X und nicht mal ne RX 5700XT irgendwo drin, das ist das was ich grad für meinen Bruder suche der will bis 3000€ investieren und ne AMD Graka soll drin sein, also Konfigurator oder andere 

Firma na mal sehen


----------



## shaboo (19. Juli 2020)

Waupee schrieb:


> Kein R9 3900X und nicht mal ne RX 5700XT irgendwo drin, das ist das was ich grad für meinen Bruder suche der will bis 3000€ investieren und ne AMD Graka soll drin sein, also Konfigurator oder andere
> 
> Firma na mal sehen


Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft einen 3000-Euro-PC mit einer 5700XT bestücken, oder?


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2020)

Falls er tatsächlich 3000€ ausgeben will macht nur eine RTX 2080ti sinn er den PC als Gaming PC verwenden will.


----------

